# Clear Creek - Dumont Section



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

The miners below Deliverence rapid on Clear Creek have moved the river around and created a couple new ledges/drops. The first one looks like it may become a large hole at high water. I've also been told there is a submerged cable in the channel but it was getting dark and couldn't see it. Getting out to scout may create it's own hazards, trespassing or falling though the undercut (mined out) bank. Below is a link to a map of Clear Creek. 

http://www.co.clear-creek.co.us/depts/Mapping/ClearCreekRaftingMap.pdf


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

We were on Dumont Sunday. It was our first time down so I can't speak to the new ledge/drops, but we did notice a large steel cable attached to a rock on river right that looked like it was under the rapid. We didn't see it until after the drop looking back up river.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Clear Creek - Nature The Way God Intended It.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

raftus said:


> Clear Creek - Nature The Way God Intended It.


LMAO!!!


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Rocks moved and it's no longer an issue. Still lots of minning equipment, but you could say that for the whole creek.

Raftus- CDOT has it over god for river design any day of the week. When you coming up? It's getting good.


----------

